# APA Mamba 7



## FeagaTaxidermy (Jan 22, 2011)

Has anyone shot one of these bows (APA Mamba M7) I like the looks of it so far but am trying to decide between the Elite Answer and this one. I always shot a hoyt and swore by them but they have just gotten way to exspensive. Any input would be nice thanks.


----------



## gmarston (Oct 28, 2009)

OK I have not had a m7 but had a xl36 and I have a answer, two great bows. The answer is smoother and drives tacks. but is slower much better back wall and no creep.
The apa is great because you do not need a bow press to work on it. shoot great and the handle is the best thing when hiking. fast and quite when tuned right. I like the answer a bit better if shooting is all you are looking for but they are close. If it is a hunting bow I would give up a the things I like about the answer to have the speed and to be able to work on my bow in the field. Cant go wrong with any of them good luck


----------



## FeagaTaxidermy (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## concretekid33 (Apr 1, 2010)

As an APA dealer I will tell you that bow is &^%$#$% FAST!!!!!! I had an answer and dont get me wrong I am a fan of Elite too. But The mamba M7 has all the cool things APA puts on the bow but the shooting is even better smooth draw, nice back wall, hand shock doesnt exist....great bow


----------



## champus (May 28, 2006)

http://bowsite.com/BOWSITE/features...head/index.cfm?page=Commentary&bow=apamambam7


----------

